
Researchers unlock an immunity ’black box’ - baalcat
https://www.stjude.org/media-resources/news-releases/2017-medicine-science-news/researchers-unlock-an-immunity-black-box.html
======
mirimir
Wow, this could be huge. Autoimmune diseases are legion.

~~~
killjoywashere
Um, no, this is a mouse study adding evidence for a link across some heavily
studied pathways. One of my advisers cloned Il-1 30 years ago, and MyD88 is a
well-studied protein in lymphoplasmacytic lymphoma. They've been working on
this for a long time. It's hard. This is a step. Like many before it. And many
after it.

~~~
crowbahr
Thanks for level headed input.

The majority of technological advancement is done by cautious, slow research
not by frenetic leaps and bounds.

~~~
RangerScience
"Euraka" moments are fiction; what you get instead is "Huh, that's funny"
(afaik).

~~~
killjoywashere
Subparent that started this. Having had a eureka moment, they definitely
exist. That said, it's still 1% inspiration, 99% perspiration. In my case,
it's more like 0.00001% inspiration, and all the rest is perspiration.

------
RushAndAPush
Fitting username.

